# Arrggh!!help!!i'm Lost!!



## Helcaraxë (Nov 8, 2003)

What on ARDA has happened to this site??!!! Could someone PLEASE fill me in on all the changes? I feel like I don't even live here anymore  

--MB


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 8, 2003)

Some fora were moved 'deeper' into the site, and those have 'sub fora below' written on the front page under each forum name...

It'd be easier if you said what confuses you??


----------



## Helcaraxë (Nov 9, 2003)

Well, for one thing, did anyone finally decide about whether there will be a "serious S&B?" And is WM's ban on political and religous discussions final or has it been revoked?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 9, 2003)

> did anyone finally decide about whether there will be a "serious S&B?"



No. But we can discuss it if you'd like. I'll open a new thread about it and see what the members think.



> And is WM's ban on political and religous discussions final or has it been revoked?



See this.

Religious and political topics haven't been banned, they can still be discussed in Stuff and Bother. But we will not encourage it by giving it its own forum.


----------



## Helcaraxë (Nov 16, 2003)

So essentially you're trying to keep these types of discussions to a minimum? Then, we're not suppose to discuss religious or political topics for any length of time, but it's alright if they come up occasionally? And are we allowed to START a thread about these types of discussions?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 16, 2003)

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=375820#post375820

Another link for you to enjoy.


----------



## Helcaraxë (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks, but what I don't think WM made perfectly clear was whether THREADS SOLELY devoted to off-topic discussions like religion or soft drinks can be started in S&B. Or, can we only discuss it when it occasinally comes up but not permanently in a thread?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 18, 2003)

The way WM worded that post is a little clumsy, but *anything* can be discussed in Stuff and Bother (keeping in mind that this is a family forum...).


----------

